# Higher Ed Pass or SOS Pass?



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I can't help you on those two passes but, if you plan on coming out to Colorado I can help you. Out of state college students can buy some of these passes - online too! You'll have to show documentation when you pick them up though. The discount rate window of opportunity is starting to close on some of these passes.

Discount College Ski Season Passes and Discount College Lift Tickets Available in Colorado


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

where do you live? big boulder m jack frost are in PA. okemo and stratton are in VT. I wouldn't really recommend big boulder/jack frost. shit sucks. even for PA standards


----------



## arbor (Oct 17, 2010)

hey! i was also considering both of these passes and ultimately decided on the SOS. the issue i had w/ higher ed is that the biggest mountain covered by the pass is Mt. Snow, which is pretty far South in vermont. from what i've heard, that means that the snow quality/coverage is a little more varied and weather-dependent than okemo/stratton which are both further north (and bigger). i'm also in a similar position with wanting to improve in the park, so i liked the fact that both okemo and stratton have terrain parks at varying levels, so there's a place to learn and a place to go once you get better. 

before choosing SOS i researched a lot of the college passes, so in case you're interested here are the notes i took on the passes and how far the mountains are from my home base in providence. (yes, i am going crazy while waiting for the snow...)

SOS Pass -- okemo (3:15 ), sunapee (2:40), stratton (3:22) -- $279 before Oct. 11

Higher Education Pass -- mt. snow (3:05), attitash (3:40), crotched (2:15), jfbb (5:20) -- $299

4-NH College Pass -- bretton woods (3:30), cranmore (3:30), waterville (3:15), cannon (3:15) -- $289 before Nov.30

NH College Breakout Pass -- sunapee (2:40), gunstock (2:50), wildcat (4:00) -- $259 before Dec.19

New England Pass -- sunday river (4:40), sugarloaf (5:00), loon (3:10) -- $339

UPASS -- wachusett (1:20) -- 5 days / 7 nights -- $189


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

and for the west, The Canyons in park city Utah has a college no brainer pass. 400 dollars for an unlimited full season pass with no blackouts or restrictions. best deal in utah.


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

SOS pass for me then! haha im at school in Keene NH so its around 45-60 mins away


----------



## jjermzz (Sep 20, 2010)

Does Mount Sunapee offer night riding? They state their hours of operations on the site as 9:0-4:00.


----------

